# Modifier needed for 95921 & 95922 on same day?



## gmsalw (Jan 14, 2009)

Would a modifier have to be reported if both 95921 & 95922 are reported for the same date of service?


----------



## dmaec (Jan 14, 2009)

according to CCI Edits- no, you don't need a modifier.


----------



## gmsalw (Jan 14, 2009)

I was certain it did not need a modifier, but Thank you for confirming )


----------

